# One o'clock



## seasidehacker (Feb 2, 2015)

Developed a nasty hook over the last couple weeks and have been trying to work out how to shake it at the range. Tonight I realized if I swing out to one o'clock if goes dead straight. Really I am a bit confused as I thought this was a cure for slicing the ball. Game gets more stranger by the day. Any help understanding this appreciated?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 2, 2015)

It sounds as if your old swing may have been a little out to in which can hit it left. More of a pull than a hook.
When you FEEL you are swinging out to one o'clock, you may actually be swinging straight hence the straight shot


----------



## the_coach (Feb 2, 2015)

ball flight direction & curvature - face angle direction at impact coupled with swing direction through impact plus impact location will have out of a bunch of other things the largest influence in how & where the ball flies.

take it here '12' would be pointing to target.

your hooks did they start at target or slightly left of target then curve a good ways further left?

with you now swinging to 'one' do you then mean the ball flies straight on that path to 'one'?

have you done a test with some 'foot spray' to see where your impact location on the face 'usually' is?

would you say you had a swing action that had your hands/arms rolling over each other going back & coming through?


----------



## seasidehacker (Feb 2, 2015)

The ball flight originally was a banana like hook. The ball now goes in the direction of 12'oclock but the club feels like its going to 1. I can certainly feel my hands rotate through the ball using this swing as well. Trust me I am not complaining just feel it would be good to understand whats happening.


----------



## seasidehacker (Feb 3, 2015)

Everyone is as stumped as me then


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

seasidehacker said:



			Everyone is as stumped as me then
		
Click to expand...

feel to real can often times be very misleading - any video of swing.

you may or may not have been lined up at set-up parallel to your intended target for instance, face angle leading edge may not have been lined up square to that intended target.

ball flight & curvature happens for some very particular reasons.

still haven't established whether your bunch of 'banana hooks'  _started at target or slightly left of target or slightly right of target_ & then curved a good ways further left? 

the exact starting direction/line of the first feet of travel in relation to the intended target line will have a bearing on what was then going on, as will the ball position & your alignment, that's before you get to what exactly happens through the swing motion itself.

where the contact location was/is on the face is likewise part of what was/is going on at strike. center or nearer toe for instance with the same swing pattern can produce some way different ball flight results.

have you done a test with some 'foot spray' to see where your impact location on the face actually is? does that location vary a good deal shot to shot?

what happens to the ball as said earlier - post #3 â€“ is down to what direction the face is pointing at impact, where on the face the impact location is, what the swing direction & AoA is through impact.

if you are now aimed parallel left of your '12' target & are really swinging to '1' & striking the ball center face then for the ball to start straight to '12' & stay straight, then face aim to swing direction difference through impact will be fractional to 0Âº '12' target. have a feeling you may be doing something slightly different to what you are feeling you're doing. 

but the previous 'hooks, or pull hooks, or big overdraws' whichever it was you would have had the face direction & swing direction through impact in a different condition with a much bigger difference in degrees in the face aim to the swing direction.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;PA5X2P67G2k]http://youtu.be/PA5X2P67G2k[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;vpt-bnk_42k]http://youtu.be/vpt-bnk_42k[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;7kFC9WkriLM]http://youtu.be/7kFC9WkriLM[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;IVbhEKeXKrs]http://youtu.be/IVbhEKeXKrs[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;uelExstv-no]http://youtu.be/uelExstv-no[/video]


----------



## JustOne (Feb 3, 2015)

^
^

Good series of videos above.... representing something that has been missing from most golf coaching for 50yrs.

Everyone should *pay special attention* the the last video (hitting the ball straight) whilst they are busy trying to swing out to right field (in-to-out swingpath) and wondering why they can't hit the ball straight!


----------



## Soft hands (Feb 3, 2015)

i was pulling the ball due to having an early extension and having an out to in path. 

Ive still been having issues with missing left and naturally thinking it was this swing creeping back in, then when I was on Trackman last time my path was in to out just I had -1 (closed) face to path. 

It's one of the reasons I like having lessons or using the studio for an hour,being relatively new golfer I would never have known that was the reason for the ball still missing left.


----------

